# Quick dumb question - Production Week



## Carcrazy in IA (Dec 31, 2008)

Could not see specific info in search mode -

How are production weeks numbered? 2009 started on Thursday, January 1st. Is that considered week one? Or is the week starting Sunday, January 4th/Monday, January 5th, (a full week) considered week one of 2009 as far as numbering production weeks is concerned?

Thanks


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Since tha factories don`t run on Saturday and Sunday, I would think they base the "production week" numbers on that, so even if January 1st was on Friday, that would still be considered "Week 52", the following week would be "Week 1", and so on....


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Per the ISO standard for date and time (8601), the method for numbering weeks is described here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_week_date

...Since Jan 1, 2009 was a Thursday that makes that week, which goes Mon-Sun, Week 1. If Jan 1 were on a Fri, Sat, or Sun it would be in Week 52 (or 53) of the previous year.

Today, Sep 27, is the last day of Week 39.


----------



## Carcrazy in IA (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks

It's more complicated than I thought!!

But now I know when my car will be built - week 41 = October 5th ->


----------



## bradshawsa (Aug 27, 2012)

*Order Status?*

Ordered my first BMW on 09/22/2012. The CA working with me explained the following: We will use another car order and modify it to your specs. Then this will become your car and Production Number. The paperwork I was given was titled "Order Modification Confirmation Dealer". On the right side of the printout there is a section that says "Your order request have been Rejected". SABI Exception: Earliest possible production week is greater than Sub.Req.Week, Earliest production week 45/11/2012. Status: 111-, priority Code: 1-Customer Sold

What does all this mean? Has car been ordered? Thanks, have put $8000 on car as required for order to go through.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

111 is order accepted. Maybe you've been bumped to week 45. 


Possibly someone in Ask a Dealer can confirm.


----------

